# North Beach Hereford Inlet



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

Did the front and North side of the inlet on the incomming tide. 

Semi-live spot and fresh clam, looking for blues and stripers.

Weeds, weeds, weeds - no bites I could tell?!?

I was going to go tomarrow morning, think I'll go hunting instead.


----------



## myk (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I'll be there tomorrow afternoon.


Mike


----------

